# Multicore oder Patchpanel



## burnobaby (17. August 2005)

Hi Leute,
Will mit meiner Band mal wieder eine Demo aufnehmen, nur diesmal ein bischen hochwertiger. Wollten also eine Mehrspuraufnahme vom Schlagzeug machen. Und damit ich bei Recorden nicht immer in Keller zum Einstellen rennen muss, würde ich gerne unser Mischpult neben den PC stellen. *puh* Und jetzt die Frage!   

Soll ich zum verlegen lieber ein Multicore nehmen oder ein Patchpanel. Glaub die Patchpannel sind günstiger, oder?   

Danke
Mfg Burno


----------



## sisela (18. August 2005)

Hi burnobaby,

also persönlich würde ich ein Multicore bevorzugen, da stolpert man auch nicht so viel (hihi).
Ich denke, dass es auch bühnentauglicher (belastbarer) ist.

mfg


----------

